# Nice swarm



## tonyp (Mar 16, 2008)

Did you get the queen? Looks like a good one for sure.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

this was yesterday and everybody is still home so I think the queen must be in there. it was easy pickins

Dave


----------



## WGB (Dec 13, 2008)

That was great, let us know how they do.


----------



## WGB (Dec 13, 2008)

I enjoyed all your videos.
Thanks


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

That was a big one. Cool video thanks! Are you the camera man or the swarm catcher? I have the link saved. I will watch the other videos.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I was the camera man for the video
this is me standing next to it

http://www.drobbins.net/bee%27s/swarm/4-9-2009.html

I have some other videos on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/user/ms132872

but the ones on vimeo seem to come out better



Dave


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice work Big D... 1.2.3. easy steps... I got one today too. I'll post it ..


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

did you use a nuc? I cant tell.


----------



## dorado (Jul 12, 2004)

That was huge swarm and a great video.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Chef

it was a 10 frame deep box
they filled it

Dave


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

nice......


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

That would bee a nice one to make comb honey with


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

yea, my buddy and I put them in a box of fully drawn comb so they should be set to draw out supers pretty quick
let the games begin:applause:

Dave


----------



## mudhoney (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW Nice swarm. These posts are always better with pics and video. Thanks D.:thumbsup:


----------

